# Bates & Wintec saddles



## chestnut cob (17 June 2011)

What is the difference between the Bates Isabell Werth and the Wintec IW dressage saddles?  Is it simply that the Wintec is synthetic and the Bates is leather?  The design doesn't look any different on photos online, apart from the material each is made from.

I rode in a Bates GP earlier this week and loved it (so did my horse) - have been told that the Bates GP fits the same as the IW dressage, as far as the horse is concerned (ie, if the Bates GP fits then the IW will too).  Is there any truth in this?  I would probably look at buying second hand then getting my saddler out to fit/adjust the saddle.

Thanks


----------



## floradora09 (18 June 2011)

I am pretty certain that bates is just the leather version of wintec, so the same saddle should fit the same. However I'd be a little wary of thinking that the GP and IW fit the same as surely the saddles are different shaped so therefore fit differently? I don't know, why don't you ask a saddler? xx


----------



## bj666 (18 June 2011)

Yes Bates is the leather and Wintec is synthetic , but new saddles are coming out all the time so check with your saddlery /saddler as Weatherbeeta ( the company )do change things every-so-often just to confuse things !


----------



## MissTyc (18 June 2011)

I love the old model IW. I have two wintec ones and have often considered treating myself to a bates but then not quite having the money to back up my desire!


----------



## chestnut cob (18 June 2011)

floradora09 said:



			I am pretty certain that bates is just the leather version of wintec, so the same saddle should fit the same. However I'd be a little wary of thinking that the GP and IW fit the same as surely the saddles are different shaped so therefore fit differently? I don't know, why don't you ask a saddler? xx
		
Click to expand...

Well, that was my logic too... I'm not convinced that a GP and DR would fit the same.  I think I'm going to pop down to Horsatack in Droitwich in the week and have a look at them all/chat to them as I can sit on them both on their simulator.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 June 2011)

MissTyc said:



			I love the old model IW. I have two wintec ones and have often considered treating myself to a bates but then not quite having the money to back up my desire!
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same... I love the Bates leather one but not sure the budget will stretch to that plus my horse generally seems to quite like synthetic saddles (!!).  Maybe it's because they are so light.


----------



## chestnut cob (18 June 2011)

Next question...

Looking at the Bates site:  http://www.batessaddles.com/isabellsaddle/range.htm

Am I right in thinking that the "equisuede" the Wintec IW is made from is a false suede, not that plastic leather some Wintecs are made from?  I've had Wintec saddles in the plastic "leather" in the past but find it v slippery.  I love the Bates saddle but can't justify it so am very tempted by the Wintec, as I assume there would be quite a marked price difference.  I think my budget would stretch to a Wintec IW new...

What is the Wintec equisuede IW like to ride in?


----------



## MissTyc (18 June 2011)

The wintec IW is very comfortable and I call it my sticky bum saddle as really comfortable.


----------



## Tnavas (19 June 2011)

Bates make the Wintec range - the synthetic version of their leather saddles.

I love the BAtes saddles but tended to find that the Wintecs slipped back easily - why I don't know as when you put them on they look right but within minutes of riding on a Wintec I feel it tipping me forwards.

I have a BAtes Olympia - about 20years old now and part leather part imitation leather - Ilove it and it fits my horse well.


----------



## Charlie77 (19 June 2011)

I would think they are made round the same tree? i know when i bought my Bates saddle  my Dressage friend asked to borrow it to try on hers coz she wated to see how it sat as she was going to try the dressage one if she liked the way the GP sat on the horse.


----------



## treacle_beastie (19 June 2011)

I dont know anything about the dressage but I have recently bought a wintec 2000 which is covered in the equisuede and managed to stay on board today despite a mahoosive spook after landing a steeplechase fence- I honestly dont know how as lost both stirrups and was flat out and nearly out the back door but somehow seemed to be able to stick to the saddle enough to regain my position  so not in the least bit slippy imo!


----------



## Amaranta (19 June 2011)

They are the same but one is leather and the other synthetic suede.

I have the leather non cair Isabel Werth and I absolutely love it, I will probably keep it forever and ever, despite my trainers best attempts to wrest it from my grasp!  I had enormous trouble finding a saddle that did not pinch my princess on a pea mare and this was the only one that suited her.  My trainer has had a similar problem with her mare recently (also a princess/pea type mare) and could not find a leather one without cair so has bought the synthetic version, she is very happy with it


----------



## chestnut cob (20 June 2011)

Amaranta said:



			They are the same but one is leather and the other synthetic suede.

I have the leather non cair Isabel Werth and I absolutely love it, I will probably keep it forever and ever, despite my trainers best attempts to wrest it from my grasp!  I had enormous trouble finding a saddle that did not pinch my princess on a pea mare and this was the only one that suited her.  My trainer has had a similar problem with her mare recently (also a princess/pea type mare) and could not find a leather one without cair so has bought the synthetic version, she is very happy with it 

Click to expand...

Thanks   I went into Robinsons in Cannock today to have a look as I thought they stocked the Wintec IW but they don't.  I can find loads of second hand black ones for sale but no brown as yet and although I liked the Bates GP, I'd really like to ride on the IW before buying (am looking at second hand though I could stretch to new if it was Wintec, if necessary).  I have stupidly short legs so lots of dressage saddles are miles too long for me - I want to make sure it's right.  I know horse is happy with the Bates GP and he liked my old (now sold) Wintec GP too so I'm pretty sure he'll be happy with the IW.  Just need to get the right size...


----------

